# D.A.M reels



## efc (Sep 19, 2006)

Anyone using D.a.m reels for offshore kayak fishing?
I was looking up reviews of much higher end reels and this brand popped up with great reviews not to mention some models look awesome (dam quick 5001). German made is another positive.

I'm going to buy a few anyway but was wondering if anyone has used them here.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a DAM overhead and I love it.

Tough and light.


----------



## Slazmo (Oct 18, 2010)

I remember that Rod Harrison AKA "HARRO" was a keen supporter of D.A.M reels...

Just keep in mind that European fishing and their conditions are different from ours and their reels engineered for different conditions.

Also keep in mind that parts and service / warranty centers in Australia may be lacking.


----------



## sharkfishy (Dec 27, 2008)

I know the reels I have are not offshore but I have two d.a.m. reels calyber their less expensive reels one 2500 and a 1000 I can not fault them they have caught snapper and some good size flathead . i will be buying more d.a.m reels in the futureI hope this helps


----------



## rodrocket (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a Damm LC 2000 round baitcast reel. 
A beautiful reel which I have yet to actually use other than prcticing casting in back yard :? 
German made, has 4 SS bearings, titanium line guide. One piece alum construction which is incredibly well machined.
I think Damm are an under-appreciated brand and are generally well priced.
I'm about to sell this reel along with a Shimano Citica 200G5 baitcaster, Quantum KVD Tour baitcaster and a Daiwa Certate 2000 spin.
All the above are unused  
I can't quite get into baitcasting, dammit, and the Certate is just way too pretty to use on flathead.
I'll be putting them on Gumtree I think in the near future.
Cheers,
Rod


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

very good brand and good products note most dam reels are for freshwater fishing , they do have light salt water reels


----------

